# First 20lb+ this season.



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 26, 2008)

Hey everyone, I was fishing with the brother and father again in the Salmon Masters Derby. We caught 11 Salmon total. Biggest being 24.5lbs when we first landed it. Then we took it to weigh in about 4hrs later. We made a mistake that we should have hurried to the weigh station when we got it. The evapourative weight loss kicked in rather quick and the weigh scales showed 23.92lbs. Using flasher/fly combos proved successfull but glow spoons worked too. I hope we win the daily prize!

Here is the pics.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 26, 2008)

That's a big ole salmon! Nice catchin


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 26, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> That's a big ole salmon! Nice catchin


Thanks alot man!


----------



## phased (May 26, 2008)

HolyMoly man...great catchin'. Good luck on winning!


----------



## SMDave (May 26, 2008)

That's a giant! Way to go!


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2008)

:beer: 

Let us know if you win!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 26, 2008)

SMDave said:


> That's a giant! Way to go!


Thank you, Thank you! 



Jim said:


> :beer:
> 
> Let us know if you win!


Will do. In the weigh in station I went to, it was the biggest Salmon weighed in that area.


----------



## Waterwings (May 26, 2008)

Great catchin' ! Hope you guys win! 8)


----------



## mr.fish (May 26, 2008)

Those some big fish. I bet they fight like rockets.


----------



## shamoo (May 26, 2008)

=D> Way to go slayer, nice catch =D>


----------



## kentuckybassman (May 26, 2008)

Nice fish!! Hope you guys win,but even if you don't,you should have!!
By the way,you ever make any salmon cakes out of those things?That's one of my favorites :mrgreen:


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 26, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Great catchin' ! Hope you guys win! 8)


Thanks alot buddy, I hope so too!



mr.fish said:


> Those some big fish. I bet they fight like rockets.


Oh yes they do. That did a 180 foot run straight to the bottom of the lake and we hand to bring her up from the bottom and when she seen the boat she would do 50 yard dashes each time for 25 mins.



shamoo said:


> =D> Way to go slayer, nice catch =D>


Thank you! 



kentuckybassman said:


> Nice fish!! Hope you guys win,but even if you don't,you should have!!
> By the way,you ever make any salmon cakes out of those things?That's one of my favorites :mrgreen:


Thank you! No I have never made any Salmon cakes (don't know how to) lol.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (May 26, 2008)

:beer: Nice Catch! Good luck on the win!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 27, 2008)

alumacraftjoe said:


> :beer: Nice Catch! Good luck on the win!


Thanks a lot man, I am still waiting confirmation from the stewards.


----------



## mtnman (May 27, 2008)

Nice catch. CONGATS!!!!!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 27, 2008)

mtnman said:


> Nice catch. CONGATS!!!!!


Thanks bud!!


----------



## kentuckybassman (May 27, 2008)

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Great catchin' ! Hope you guys win! 8)
> ...


Oh you are missin' out!!
Take some salmon(ground up) mix an egg,little milk,and about half a tube of crackers(saltines) mix and in a skillet with some butter make patties out of the mixture ,fry em up and enjoy!! Trust me,you won't be sorry!! Good luck and let me know if you try it and how you liked it.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 27, 2008)

I will try the Salmon cakes on saturday and I will let you know.


----------



## little anth (May 27, 2008)

nice fish dude =D>


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 27, 2008)

little anth said:


> nice fish dude =D>


Thanks man. I might try to head out on Thursday and see if I can nail another like this.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 28, 2008)

Well I got the official word and we got beat by a Salmon that weighed 24.18lbs.

https://www.salmonmastersderby.com/Leader_Board/index.php Look on May 25


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2008)

oh well man, Nice fish none the less. Now go out there and catch a 25 pounder! :beer:


----------



## switchback (May 28, 2008)

Great job!!! very nice fish.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 28, 2008)

Thanks alot guys!

Starting June 1st the size limit will go to 25lbs and over. The Salmon are making their way to my home port right now. So 25s should start occuring regularly.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 28, 2008)

hey everyone, we finally made the leaderboard with the 6th biggest overall Salmon. But didn't win anything lol.

https://www.salmonmastersderby.com/Leader_Board/index.php 

Scroll down to overall biggest fish.


----------



## Jim (May 29, 2008)

We want to see you on top of that board! :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 29, 2008)

Catch ye those whales and ye shall rise to the upmost!

Captain Ahab likes yer ways and offers his felicitation


----------



## slim357 (May 29, 2008)

Nice fish, hope you made it out today and got one a lil bigger. Way to make the leader board now start the climb to the top :beer:


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks alot guys!

The Salmon moved up to my area. Reports from my sources told me their getting 25lbs+ there. Someone at night caught 1 that is 26lbs from shore. I believe it because their main forage fish (Alewives) are spawning in the shallows and river mouths and the Salmon go from deep to shallow in low light to feed and go back deep once the sun comes up. So hopefully we get a 25+ because the size to weigh in went up to 25lbs and over to weigh in.


----------

